# concorde tower JLT & satellite



## hado34 (Jun 12, 2013)

Dear
Is someone living in concorde tower and is using a satellite receiver to get free to air channels
I need help and advice on which device and which package i can get from this building

thanks


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

you could swing by and ask the management if there is a central satellite for the building in which case you can subscribe to OSN's service directly.

if not, you will not have a choice as to the provider, it will be du or etisalat and it will be fixed to one.

almost all buildings will have rules against mounting your own satellite dish on the balcony.


----------



## hado34 (Jun 12, 2013)

sammylou said:


> you could swing by and ask the management if there is a central satellite for the building in which case you can subscribe to OSN's service directly.
> 
> if not, you will not have a choice as to the provider, it will be du or etisalat and it will be fixed to one.
> 
> almost all buildings will have rules against mounting your own satellite dish on the balcony.


thanks for your reply
I have a Sat connexion in the living and bedroom, I suppose that a dish is on the roof. The security guards dont have any idea of it
In this building I didnt see any dishes in balconies so it should be not allowed there.

I already have internet with DU but i didnt take the full package because of no good french channels on them


----------



## nous8080 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello,

maintenance people told me that the sat connection is active and working. I still didn't try with a receiver for free to air channels, but i will in "near" future.
If you will try before, please let me know!


----------



## hado34 (Jun 12, 2013)

nous8080 said:


> Hello,
> 
> maintenance people told me that the sat connection is active and working. I still didn't try with a receiver for free to air channels, but i will in "near" future.
> If you will try before, please let me know!


Dear
did you try to use it?
I got a receiver but i didnt success to get any channels, if you know how to set up it please let me know

regards


----------

